# Jellyfish Circles.



## Saeltari (Jun 4, 2009)

-> The Buzz Log - The Turf War Behind the Monster Jellyfish Crop Circle - Yahoo! Buzz


----------



## skeptical (Jun 5, 2009)

There was a TV doco a few years back, in which university students led the producers to crop fields where they demonstrated their attempts at crop circles.   Some of the students went so far as to design new patterns on computers, and plan each step of how the pattern is achieved in the field, before charging forth at night as a group, armed with boards for flattening crops, and cord for achieving geometrically perfect circles.  Their talent and dedication to something so pointless was impressive!


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jun 5, 2009)

And it has lost the farmers upwards of £600 on their crop. Pointless to extreme


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 5, 2009)

skeptical said:


> Some of the students went so far as to design new patterns on computers, and plan each step of how the pattern is achieved in the field, before charging forth at night as a group, armed with boards for flattening crops, and cord for achieving geometrically perfect circles.


 


SJAB said:


> And it has lost the farmers upwards of £600 on their crop. Pointless to extreme


 
Yet more proof, as if any were needed, that being "intelligent" does not protect a person from being a prize prat.


----------



## Saeltari (Jun 5, 2009)

ursa major said:


> yet more proof, as if any were needed, that being "intelligent" does not protect a person from being a prize prat.


 
.......


----------



## Urlik (Jun 5, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> Yet more proof, as if any were needed, that being "intelligent" does not protect a person from being a prize prat.


 
can't they claim on insurance?
and with designs like this with no artist claiming copyright, the owner of the land could make more than £600 back quite easily with a little thought


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 5, 2009)

Urlik said:


> can't they claim on insurance?
> and with designs like this with no artist claiming copyright, the owner of the land could make more than £600 back quite easily with a little thought


 
_If_ they are insured - can one insure crops against vandalism? - and if their no-claims bonus (assuming this is available on crop damage) is also insured, they _may_ not be out of pocket.

But why should they _have_ to claim (after having to pay premiums)? Because some idiots with more time on their hands than sense can think of nothing better to do than damage food crops. As I said: prats.


----------



## Urlik (Jun 6, 2009)

with so much farmland unused it would make sense to plant some fields purely for crop circles and hold a competition where the artists can actually get credit and recognition for their efforts.
and the farmer can probably make a nice bit of extra cash


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 6, 2009)

That would be fine; and would have the further benefit that those responsible for the better designs (and implementations) would receive wider credit for their efforts.


(And those who believe that aliens are responsible for (some of) these patterns would get the benefit of believing that the competitions were part of a cover up, i.e. a kind of confirmation that they are on the right track.)


----------



## Danny McG (Apr 19, 2017)

Ursa major said:


> (And those who believe that aliens are responsible for (some of) these patterns would get the benefit of believing that the competitions were part of a cover up, i.e. a kind of confirmation that they are on the right track.)



I believe!
If you spend all your spare time reading SF then it has an effect on your belief system


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 19, 2017)

I'd just ask two questions:

Are crop circles the kind of thing you'd expect to be the work of prats?
Are the prats more likely to be locals or aliens who've travelled many light years to get here?
_My_ answers to those would be: 1) Yes; 2) Locals.


----------



## Danny McG (Apr 19, 2017)

Ursa major said:


> I'd just ask two questions:
> 
> Are crop circles the kind of thing you'd expect to be the work of prats?
> Are the prats more likely to be locals or aliens who've travelled many light years to get here?
> _My_ answers to those would be: 1) Yes; 2) Locals.



Alien mind games to filter the mockers from the ones (the Chosen) who are in touch with the true Universal Consciousness


----------

